# Milk Cartons



## Dixie (Jul 24, 2009)

Today I made these cute little Milk Cartons, perfect for hold Milk bath and Salt baths. They hold enough for 4 to 5 baths.


----------



## heyjude (Jul 24, 2009)

Very cute!! What a great packaging idea.    

Jude


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

Those are fantastic Dixie , the perfect packaging , I am loving that idea 

Kitn


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

Very nice and creative!


----------



## Dixie (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you, I have the link for the template if anyone wants it.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 28, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  ooooh, those rock!!!

were they very hard to make?  those are perfect for bath foo-foo!

what kind of paper did you use? was it waxed?

oh, please tell-would love the link to this also!

you clever thing!


----------



## Dixie (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL heartsond

I didn't use waxed paper because I was only making Powdered milk baths, teas and salts. But if you are going to put scrubs or anything with liquid in it you would have to use waxed.

No they are not hard to make at all. When you get your first one all drawn out, run it through your scanner or copy machine and then you will never have to hand draw it again.

Here is the link: (you'll like her milk carton better than mine!)
http://www.splitcoaststampers.com/resou ... carton_box

Have fun!!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 29, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  wow! what a great tutorial!

they make it seem completely "dummy proof"! (for me that's very important)

thanks for the link-i've got some medium weight vellu at the house (somewhere!) so when i'm home i'll have to try this.

this will definitely go into my christmas baskets!


----------



## Dixie (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree it will make great christmas gifts. I was planning on making some for christmas too, more like her's (colored instead of plain white.)

Post a pic of yours when you get them made


----------



## krissy (Jul 29, 2009)

wow! i never even thought about using a milk carton type container! these are awesome!


----------



## LJA (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay, those are just ridiculously cute.      You're really creative with packaging, Dix!  Love those.


----------



## Dixie (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks. Glad you guys like them. Have some fun


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 3, 2009)

..


----------



## JimHallock (Jan 26, 2010)

This is a very great idea of soap packaging and you can create different designs of these cartons and in different varieties to grab the attention of the buyer with its attractive packaging ideas and creativity.


----------



## IanT (Jan 26, 2010)

wow that is a wonderful idea... I like how you can pour them out and then close the top back up too!  great job!


----------



## Woodi (Feb 16, 2010)

Very attractive!

I actually bought 200 of the half pint platicized cardboard milk cartons from another soaper who bought 'em from a milk company,  but they came flat, and I cannot find the energy to fold them into cartons. It takes 5 minutes to do one.
if someone wants these, I'll mail them to you, if you pay postage.


----------

